# LOST Shorthair



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

I lost my 2 year old female GSP Saturday night. During the storm it knocked open my gate and she got out. Nowhere to be found neighbors or Animal Control. I live in the sunset area. She is chocolate and white and pepper chocolate on her belly. She somehow managed to get her collar off a couple days ago.Any info I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I live in the area and will keep an eye out for her. 

Keep checking animal control.

I hope you find her.

Bret


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

keep hounding animal control. last year my lab got out and we called them and they said they didn't have her and then i saw the guy driving around in the truck and he said he had picked a lab up on the previous friday. so i had to go up to the pound and find her myself. i hope you find her


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

i just checked the davis county animal shelter/control kennel roster you might want to take a trip up there. It lists two GSP that are liver and white. one was picked up on 10/8 and one on 10/13. heres the link, but i would definatly make a trip to make sure. http://www.daviscountyutah.gov/sheriff/divisions/animal_services/kennel_roster/animals.cfm


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

I just got back there are 2 shorthairs but not mine. I really appreciate everyones help. Ill keep trying


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

That sucks, im sorry


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lost my pointer a couple weeks ago during a hunting trip. Keep checking ksl too, thats how i got star back home. I hope this ends well.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement. I put an ad on KSL and no finds from animal control. I am thinking she may be at someones house. She is such a loving dog she would go up to anyone and give them loves. Is dog theft common here in Utah for gundogs? I was thinking that could be as well especially with the season in


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I have heard of dog theft quite abit but its usually when some dog has some really amazing lines even though they cant legally register the pups. I bet more chances that someone has found the dog and brought the dog in and are enjoying the dog while you are left suffering. I hope you find the dog alive. Its hard not having closure.


----------



## CURLYSLURES (May 21, 2008)

Finally found my Mocha. She was abut 6 miles from home on the same street my brother lives on weird. Thanks to everyone for helping out.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

OMG thats AWESOME!!! Congrats on finding her. Good thing that she didnt get too far from home.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

congrats on finding her i know i would be in a panic if i lost my lucy again


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

CURLYSLURES said:


> Finally found my Mocha. She was abut 6 miles from home on the same street my brother lives on weird. Thanks to everyone for helping out.


Hey was she on point  j/k I'm glad you found your dog.


----------

